# blade problems



## nickthefish1 (Mar 7, 2013)

im having problems getting plain end blades to stop in on my Rexon ss16a scroll saw any ideas


----------



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't understand what you mean when you say you are having trouble getting the balde to stop. Explain a little further and I'm sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## nickthefish1 (Mar 7, 2013)

I cant get the plain end blades to stop in the clamps on the scroll saw ,I put It in tighten it up put the tension on they pop out i can not tighten them any more


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Try running some sandpaper in the groove it should remove any residue like saw dust or oil that may cause the blade to slide out. Or your clamping bolt may be stripped or worn out. These are what cause me problems.
MIKE


----------



## nickthefish1 (Mar 7, 2013)

iv spoke to a very helpful man at Rexon spares he says I need new end clamps so iv ordered some


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I have come to this late, and your problem may have been solved, but I just answered on another post that had the same issue. I will copy my suggestion here:

I was wondering if you were using mineral spirits to clean the blades before installing them? Many blades are packaged with an oily coating to help retard rust and you need to clean them thoroughly before using them. I keep a small jar of mineral spirits near the saw for this. I unwrap the dozen blades and dip each end into the mineral spirits. I then fan them out on a paper towel and gently wipe as much of the mineral spirits as I am able off the ends. As a final precaution, I give them a shot of Windex on each end to remove all of the mineral spirits. and wipe. I then keep them loosely rolled in a paper towel so I know which ones are clean.

I realize this sounds like a process, but it goes really quickly and helps tremendously with the slipping problem. (I have an Excalibur and it can sometimes be a problem.)

One thing to remember, if you have installed a blade without cleaning it, you have in essence "contaminated" the blade holders on the saw and you need to remove the set screws and clean the parts that come into contact (the area that you have sanded) to make sure that there is no residue there. It doesn't help to clean the blades if the oil has spread to the holder. It will perpetuate the problem.

One other thought if you covered this is to make sure you are sanding flat on the holders, and use very fine grit paper. You don't want to angle or alter the shape of the holders, as it will again perpetuate the problem.

I hope you have found a solution to your problem.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## nickthefish1 (Mar 7, 2013)

thank you for your help all sorted now ,I phoned the technical desk at Rexon and they helped they sent new parts in the post ,just need time to practice


----------

